# Cleveland Friends of NRA banquet



## themistocles3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you to all those who attended and made the evening a success! We had a surprise visit from a great friend to all Ohio gun owners. We raised money for some great projects and everyone had a great time in the process. We will be meeting later this month to start planning the next one. I just wanted to say thanks again and I hope to see you all at the next event. 

Pass the ammo,
Christopher Long
Secretary, Cleveland FONRA


----------



## themistocles3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Also, if anyone from the East side of Cleveland would like to get involved with the committee, just let me know. It is a little work but its very rewarding and will give you the satisfaction of having "done something" as opposed to just letting our sports and heritage slip away.


----------

